# zebra eggs



## sublime guy (Mar 28, 2009)

i had a pair of zebra danios in 39gal community tank that i witness laying eggs into some java moss. i moved the moss and eggs intoa 5gal tank i had. any help would be great. how long do they take to hatch? what they should be fed and for how long? how big do they have to be before they are safe to put back in a tank full of small mouthed 2 inch fish?


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

hey my nan has danios and i was wondering how small the eggs are so could you post a picture ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

if you can move them to a smaller tank its the best thing to do since that provides a much higher survival rate rather than them being in the tank.

for the newly hatched fry, i have fed my danios with infurosia.

to be able to move the fy to the main tank, you need to make sure that they are bigger than the mouth of the largest fish to prevent them from being eaten.

hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They hatch in about three days, depending on temperature.
The best food for them is "green water' which is what you get when you take a big jar of green pond water and let it settle for several hours. the thick layer of concentrated green goo at the bottom of the jar is most excellent food for baby danios for about 10 days, after which they can eat easier things, like ordinary fishfood flakes which are ground into flour.


----------

